# Lets have a Striper Shootout(tourney)



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok some guys were talking about having a tourney for pier surf and yak fishermen (no power boats please). So lets here some feed back. I was thinking of a sun up to sun down event with a $10.00 entry fee to be returned 100%. Break down as follows less than 10 entries first 70% second 30% over 10 entries 1st 50% 2nd 30% 3rd 20%. 

Best two fish stringer by length (all fish must be legal) count. Must have a valid Va saltwater license to participate.

Possible check in locations Lesner boat ramp parking lot, OVP parking lot??????? Check in time 6:00-7:00 AM fishing starting at 7:30am. Weigh in time 6:00-700pm. No late check ins. Late weigh ins will be disqualified. (or we could make it a 24 hour tourney I am open to suggestions here)

Prize fund returned 100% promptly at 7:00 PM. If there is a tie for first then first and second will be added and split. Three or more way tie all money will be split amoung the winners. 

Good way to spend a saturday or sunday with a chance to win some bait and gas money    

Who knows we could turn this into a monthly event through striper season.

Lets here all your suggestions. I have no problem running this event but I plan on fishing in it as well.

There is a short fuse on this if we want to have it this weekend. I would like to get the final specifics posted Friday night 

So who is in and who will win the bragging rights. My psudo name for the shootout is "Redskins Rule"

Lets keep all replies public so no PMs please

Ken


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

sounds good to me .... im for it


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

im in sounds great


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*tourney*

whats legal


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

one more said:


> whats legal


a LeGal is a French girl 

For those smart Azz's out there  all fish must be in complance with local and state fishing regulations. LOL 

Ken


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

any particular borders to fish. i mean how will this be regulated?.... 2 to 4 man teams maybe???
lets organize this fairly so it worth it. i would be willing to help but would be fishing as well.

and what about a bi weekly 12hr turney with top 80% or so payout for an end of tourney top team prize(B8shack with randys consent gift cert. or something of the likes.) and maybe a big fish winner as well.... just some ideas

but i would absolutly love to be apart of this.....


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*legal*



RedskinFan228 said:


> a LeGal is a French girl
> 
> For those smart Azz's out there  all fish must be in complance with local and state fishing regulations. LOL
> 
> Ken


not trying to be funny or somewise guy i just didnt know what was a keeper this time of year. was at rudee caugth 3 18in did not know the reg. Just trying to join in on the fun fish on.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

regs are as follows...
2 fish 18-28"
1 of the fish may be over 34"
no fish may be kept between 28 and 34"

Two man team Me and Ezzel...Unstoppable!! 

We're gonna jump right into my secret hole...nvm, gross...:--| ...just kidding


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

When is it going to be?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i think the yakkers would have the advantage in this one.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> i think the yakkers would have the advantage in this one.


agree


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Count me in as well, although I would have to leave both days for a short bit...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

will the shootout be bait only? artificials only? or a combo? this will decide where many of us go to compete...

the honors system will keep us in line...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

one more said:


> not trying to be funny or somewise guy i just didnt know what was a keeper this time of year. was at rudee caugth 3 18in did not know the reg. Just trying to join in on the fun fish on.


There are different regs for for the Bay(already listed in the thread. But the Ocean is 2 at 28 inches.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ASK4Fish said:


> will the shootout be bait only? artificials only? or a combo? this will decide where many of us go to compete...
> 
> the honors system will keep us in line...



Ken, I think you may be opening this thing up to questionable behavour if you don't have some restrictions on it. 

Not saying anyone on here is dishonest, but anyone lurking could spot a possible oppurtunity.

If you are talking a small number of anglers (say less than 20) you may need to restrict fishing to a specific locale. 

I understand that everyone would want to fish their favorite spot, and as long as everyone knows each other I don't have a problem with the honor system.

But if you open it up to all - well you know what will happen. Nothing to prevent someone from catching a nice fish ahead of time and showing up at the weigh in. Or an individual pays for a single entry fee, and then his buddy (no entry fee) catches a whopper and "loans" it to his buddy for the weigh in.

Would have preferred to make these comments in a pm, but am following your request to keep all comments public.

I know this type of get together should not be a big deal amonst friends, and I do not want to poo-poo all over the idea.

I think it is great to do this, just know there will be some headaches involved.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat offers up some excellent points...

Jim


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i see it like this...if you're a member, and bring a friend, then you're not bringing in any outsiders. As for fishing restrictions, why not just limit it to Norfolk/Va. Beach...and define tackle restrictions...maybe try to make catigorical winners(light-tackle, surf-tackle, yakkers etc.) and make it so you only enter into one of these catagorical pots...it also increases the return ratio which leaves less people feeling short-changed or at a disadvantage against those who are more mobile.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Ken and the rest of ya'll,
It's easy. Restrict fishing to OVP, Chicks or Lesner. Surf fishing from the bank only. Check in and fish measure to be held PROMPTLY at Lesner parking lot. Have everyone sign in at the beginning and sign in again when they weigh their fish.
By restricting the fishing to those three areas, someone will see each fish caught and who caught it. No witness, no fish.

Think about it. Keep it simple folks


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

how about a yak catagorie and a surf or pier catagorie that might help a little


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

All right guys some good points were made.....

This thing will be small from the amount of feedback that has been provided. I am sorry that you guys have brought up the negatives i.e. people being dishonest and I hope it does not happen. The rules will be as follows.......

1) 10.00 entry fee prize breakdown as mentioned above
2) 2 Catigories yak and pier/surf
3) singles (no teams)
4) Longest two fish stringer wins first, second longest second and so on. Ties will combine the two places and be split evenly
5) Strictly on an honor system. We are all friends here and we are not talking about a lot of money. I hope everyone is in this for bragging rights and would not cheat thier freinds. 
6) Head quarters will be the Lesner parking lot. I will be there with my PSYCO flag and ******* hat/shirt 
7) The date will be Saturday November 11, Check in time will be 6:30 am - 7:30 am no late check ins. Weigh in will be 6:30 pm-7:00pm no late weigh ins
8) Since this is going to be on the honor system you may fish anywhere within the ches or hampton bays. No ocean fishing. 
9) You may use any bait or lure as long as the fish is caught with rod and reel.
10) You must have a valid va saltwater fishing license and yes I will check at weigh in. No license no prizes.
11) Fish must be legal. Illegal fish will result in disqualification.

Remember this is a shootout amoung friends. I have no problem running this type of thing every couple of weeks and will even track all particpants total length throughout. I will even present the overall best striper fisherman with a shootout of the year trophy. I only have one stipulation.....You adhear to the honor system....

As the shootouts progress if people start complaining about suspected violators of the honor system I may have to restrict the areas that will be used for fishing so that everyone can witness fish being caught. I would rather not do this as we all have our secret fishing holes and would like to be able to fish them. Besides as for me I would not want to ruin a good friendship and reputation for a 10.00 entry fee tourney. Now if the top prize was a million well all bets are off LMAO.

Oh yea all cowboy fans must pay 15.00, can only weigh in 1 fish, must use a cane pole, and swear allegence to the redskins ......OK just kidding on that one.

If the weather is unfishable the rain date will be Sunday. 

All those planning to participate please respond to this post so we can get an idea of how many to expect. Please specify yak or pier/surf. My number is 375 6063 and you can call me if the weather is bad and I will let you know if the event is postponed. 

I think this can turn out to be a really fun event and a great way to spend some quality fishing time with friends. I for one will be bringing my son along with me so watch out he is one lucky little boy 


If I left anything out please chime in or PM me




Participants
1) Ken AKA Redskinfan
2) Tyler (my son) no screen name but he is a gag Viking fan
3)
4)
5)
6)


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Weigh In time changed*

Due to soem requests I am exttending the weigh in time to 8:00-8:30 pm to allow for some after dark fishing but still ending it early enough for you to let your kids fish.

If there are not at least 10 people signed up to this post by 11:00 pm tonight Friday I will cancel the event and try again for Nov 19th (Sunday)....Need 8 more to respond.

Ken


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

*Im in*

Participants
1) Ken AKA Redskinfan
2) Tyler (my son) no screen name but he is a gag Viking fan
3) Myself no yak
4) Mike (a buddy of mine) no yak

6 to go

But do we have to be at the 6:30 am  can we start when ever and just show up to the weight in? I think I might have something to do like sleep off the night before  If not im ok see ya at 6:30 am


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

me and my buddy are in we'll be checking in around 6:30-7 am... where is check-in/weigh-in at?

make that three of us...my g/f wants to try          YAY!!! PRAISE THE HEAVENS!!!


also...surf only...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

The check in and weigh in are going to be at the Lesner boat ramp side parking lot (lynhaven inlet)

I will be in a blue rodeo with my PSYCO flag flying

So far there are 6 

1) Ken AKA Redskinfan (no Yak this time)
2) 6nbait no yak 
3) Mike (a buddy of 6nbait) no yak
4-6 Ask4fish, his GF and a friend

Let me know guys if I do not have 10 by 11:00 pm we will postpone it until Nov 19 (next Sunday)

Ken


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

6nBait said:


> Participants
> 1) Ken AKA Redskinfan
> 2) Tyler (my son) no screen name but he is a gag Viking fan
> 3) Myself no yak
> ...



Sorry you must be at the check in. COme on down check in then go home and go back to bed. You have all day to fish LOL


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*I will*

I will be there .


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

come on...3 more people...i'm ready to do some serious catching!!!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Well Bummer.....Guess we wont be having the shootout this weekend since we could only muster 7 guys. Thanks to those that responded. 

We will definately have it next weekend Sunday Nov 19 same rules and times will apply. I will post an announcement for the tourney tom.


Once again thanks

Ken


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

*10 total*

There will be a toatl of 10 cause with Bunker boy ands Kens son left out of the count and Catman32 ringin in there will be 10,, I will still be there just in case.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry my son was left off because he is participating in a bowling tourney saturday. No one said anything about bunker boy sorry

K


----------

